
Show HN: Apt Careers, Survey Matching Career Recommendations to Natural Instinct - sloucks
http://exclusive.aptcareers.com/s/4N3WV4
======
sloucks
“Inspired by the fact that 70% of Americans hate their jobs…”

In over a decade, no new product has been able to reverse the trend of career
dissatisfaction. Enter Apt™ Careers.

Apt Careers is the only career discovery program based on brain science. It is
the new standard in career discovery.

Authored by the renowned pioneer in human instincts, Kathy Kolbe, it
incorporates her proven valid and reliable discoveries of natural, or conative
abilities. She has brought to modern times the term conation, used by the
ancient philosophers to describe what people actually do – which overrides
what they want to do or have been taught to do.

Apt Careers is the only career assessment that can predict how well people of
all ages are likely to perform in a wide variety of careers. That’s because of
Kolbe’s unique algorithms. She has personally assessed all 1200+ careers
featured in Apt Careers and used the data from her brain research protocols to
provide the profound impact that comes from learning the truth.

The retail value of Apt Careers is $125. It is free to you for a limited time!

------
Sam0581
This is phenomenal! I've struggled finding a career assessment that is in-
depth without taking too much time and Apt nailed it. I would highly recommend
this to any students or young adults.

